# Jax Steering Wheel Wrap



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Give it a shot yourself. I liked the look of it, so I went to Michaels got the paracord and just looked up how to do it on YouTube. The hardest part was doing the ends, but a "how I met your mother" Netflix binge later I had an awesome looking wheel.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

This guy does great work, fedex ground is one day anywhere in Florida.
He could probably have it back within a week.

https://www.facebook.com/RestlessWaters/


----------



## Yama-tech (Feb 14, 2017)

I'll do it! I'm located in Orlando though!


----------



## Yama-tech (Feb 14, 2017)

View attachment 6356

Just finished this one last night


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Seth Nehrke is the president of the local fly fishing club. His son does it. PM me if you want his contact info.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

privateer said:


> Seth Nehrke is the president of the local fly fishing club. His son does it. PM me if you want his contact info.


Thanks for the help but I ended up wrapping mine a few months ago.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Thanks for the help but I ended up wrapping mine a few months ago.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

This is the video you need. .. there is a learning curve, but once you get it it doesn't take long. .
View attachment 6390


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

yobata said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


Haha ok!

View attachment 6400


----------

